# Ford industrial engine alternator



## ericknight (May 4, 2010)

A previous owner replaced the alternator on my chipper with a Delco 10si one-wire unit. But you can see by the pics that it wasn't a really good job, the belts don't line up correctly, especially the one that drives the governor.









Does anyone have a picture of a Ford 300 6-cylinder industrial engine with the original alternator? Any ideas on how I can get these belts to line up?


----------



## Biker Dude (May 4, 2010)

It looks like the bottom bracket should be behind the alternator mount instead of in the front. For the top bracket you will need to bend it into a sort of s curve to get the alternator into position. It looks doable but not easy. Maybe starting over with new brackets custom bent to do the job would be the best solution.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 4, 2010)

When you get it straightened out, you might want to get a fan (for the right direction) on the alternator.


----------



## ericknight (May 4, 2010)

I am going to re-wire the whole thing, plan to use a delco 12si alternator with a 3 wire hookup. I don't think I have the correct pulley, the outer groove doesn't stick out far enough to line up with the governor. Maybe a 3-groove pulley would line up? These are pretty common chipper engines, can anyone provide a pic of theirs?


----------



## justchippin (May 7, 2010)

*ford industrial alternator picture*

stock 1999 altec wc612 ford alt.


----------

